# Parts for 46-450 ROck/Delta lathe



## Splitahair (Apr 13, 2020)

I recently purchased a Rockwell/Delta 46-450 wood lathe with the indexing feature in the head and spindle. The machine came without the indexing pin and lever that engage the indexer into the spindle pulley. I can machine new parts if I knew what they looked like. In the Delta exploded parts diagram the parts are numbers 13, 12, and 8. Does anyone have this or a similar lathe with these parts in place? You could certainly help me out if you could send picts. Note: I am new to this forum, so havent figured out how to add a photo yet, sorry.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a 46-525. the lever is just a thin piece of sheet metal with a slight bend. the pin itself is missing from mine. I have had it for roughly 2 years. IIRC, the fellow I bought the lathe from told me that at that time, the pin was available, but terribly expensive like $27.00. There are people stripping Delta lathes and selling the parts on ebay and the pins come up maybe once ever 6 to 8 weeks. What interchangability there may be I do not know. I was going to make a simple plunger type pin with a spring detent but never got around to it.


----------



## Splitahair (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the response holtzdreher. I assume the horizontal pin that engages the spindle pulley holes for indexing has 2 detents cut into it. One for the forward position (engaged) and one for the back (disengaged position). I could turn a pin with 2 detents on my metal lathe. It would just take some trial and error to get the detents in the correct position and the length just right. The vertical "lever" or handle that moves the pin has me scratching my head. The bore for it is .500 so it either turns or moves vertically (up and down). It cant move sideways. This is why I am looking for someone who has these pieces in place. I'll keep looking on ebay for the parts , and also for badging/nameplates. These things are crazy expensive to have made. Thanks for the response.


----------



## budweitzer (Jul 29, 2020)

I have the same model - It's missing 13 and 12, but I have 8. For now I just slide the pin over and back with an awl - not sexy but it works

text 214 477-4779

CW


----------

